# HELP MAYBE!!!! asco series 185 The ATS didnt retransfer the load back to the utility



## Titoveli (Jun 24, 2012)

i read on the manual this


Verify that the Utility Acceptable light is on. The ATS will not transfer the load to an unacceptable source.
the light were on and the ATS didnt switch over
Wait approximately 5 minutes for the retransfer to utility time delay. The utility must be acceptable for 5 minutes continuously.
i waited hours
Press the Bypass Time Delay button for immediate load retransfer to the utility.
i did not do this i manually switch it by turning the maintenance handle switch
their nothing on the manual saying why this will happen i hope it doesnt happen again cause this was the first time. my question is what could have cause this? BTW here is the pdf of the ATS manual http://www.transferswitch4less.com/downloads/ser185operators.pdf

sorry if i posted this on the wrong section let me know where to post it if its on the wrong section


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Check the connections in the connectors for the sense wiring. Maybe the light see's utility but the actual sensor doesn't.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

In order for it to transfer back, the generator and utility have to mate up cycle wise. So if they are both a perfect 60 hertz cycle, they may never match back up if they are out of phase a bit. Usually the generator is set just off of 60hertz a bit. This way after the 5 minute countdown, the transfer switch will start looking for phase alignment. When they are within a certain degree from each other, it will switch over. This way it does not harm equipment when it transfers. 

If both are running at a perfect 60hz, and not in phase, it may never transfer back.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I am not sure on the 185, on the Asoco 300 series we have trouble with the control board going out. It allows all of the correct lights to come on but will not re transfer automatically.


----------



## Titoveli (Jun 24, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Check the connections in the connectors for the sense wiring. Maybe the light see's utility but the actual sensor doesn't.





cabletie said:


> In order for it to transfer back, the generator and utility have to mate up cycle wise. So if they are both a perfect 60 hertz cycle, they may never match back up if they are out of phase a bit. Usually the generator is set just off of 60hertz a bit. This way after the 5 minute countdown, the transfer switch will start looking for phase alignment. When they are within a certain degree from each other, it will switch over. This way it does not harm equipment when it transfers.
> 
> If both are running at a perfect 60hz, and not in phase, it may never transfer back.





tmessner said:


> I am not sure on the 185, on the Asoco 300 series we have trouble with the control board going out. It allows all of the correct lights to come on but will not re transfer automatically.


today i turn of the utility line power and the generator started normally and then i put power back on and the switch turn over normally i did nothing to the ATS it just worked fine. he only different thing was that yesterday the power went out for about 3-4 hours all the time the ATS worked fine except yesterday


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Have fun


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> In order for it to transfer back, the generator and utility have to mate up cycle wise. So if they are both a perfect 60 hertz cycle, they may never match back up if they are out of phase a bit. Usually the generator is set just off of 60hertz a bit. This way after the 5 minute countdown, the transfer switch will start looking for phase alignment. When they are within a certain degree from each other, it will switch over. This way it does not harm equipment when it transfers.
> 
> If both are running at a perfect 60hz, and not in phase, it may never transfer back.


The OP doesn't have a closed transferswitch, It just looks like a garden variety ASCO double throw.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Check the connections in the connectors for the sense wiring. Maybe the light see's utility but the actual sensor doesn't.


Its not very unusual to find one of the small spade connectors unplugged or somehow disconnected from the utility or generator lugs. 
We have been doing about 2 of them a month and have recently found 2 out of 10 with one of the sensing wires disconnected just the way MacMikie described.


----------



## ksanders (Sep 7, 2018)

OK, so the symptom is that you have a utility acceptible light but the switch wil not retransfer to utility.

The problem could be the control board not sending a signal to the closing coil, or the problem could be the closing coil not getting voltage, or not working.

Those are the only two things it could really be with the 185.

If the Utility Acceptible light comes on the controller likes the utility voltage.
Unlike the 300/300G there is no phase monitoring functionality in the 185, so it’s not a phase sync issue.

This is not a common failure scenario on the 185. The typical failure scenario is the utility acceptible light DOES NOT come on. This is most often caused on the 185 (and the 300) by a surge that takes out the utility sensing circuit in the control board.

As a contractor you have to be very careful not to throw much time and money into parts for a 185 ATS. With 200 amp models only costing a bit over a thousand dollars, and a control board being half that you can quickly find yourself in a position where you would have been better off buying a new switch and swapping the TS unit and control board into your existing can.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Will the older enclosures accept the new parts without much modification?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Will the older enclosures accept the new parts without much modification?


I have ran into like that few time and some models yes it can accept the new parts with very little modifications with it.

as long it is not a compact size it is fine but the control circuit board yes there will be some modifications to it but it depending on what type it get into.

Last week I just changed ACSO transfer switch control board due the voltage surge kill the control board. It was kinda straight foward swap but have to change couple items to get it work good. ( I was on borderline either get new transfer switch or replace the control board )


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hoping it goes like this, transfer operator bolts into same spot with the four nuts and the new door and controller fits into the old hinge pins.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Nrp3 .,

Which model you got there ? I may know a trick or two.,


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

300 series. 208v 3 phase. Non service entrance rated. Nema 1


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> 300 series. 208v 3 phase. Non service entrance rated. Nema 1


The only difference between your and mine was voltage rating but yes it will fit in nice. Mine was at 240 volts but there is same model but rated for 480 volts but that is different story on that. 

I wish I should took a photo of that but be aware of control conductors that all but every thing else is pretty much straight forward.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Forgot 200 amp. Fairly small and light. Having it bolt in will greatly shorten the down time. Conduits on top and bottom.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Forgot 200 amp. Fairly small and light. Having it bolt in will greatly shorten the down time. Conduits on top and bottom.


yes it should not take very long.,

IIRC it was under a hour time but ran the test took little more time due I have to run under the load to make sure it is working properly. 

You should able get it pretty quick due mine was a hair longer due the conduits came in sideways not on the top and bottom. that why I mention be aware of control board conductors. 

I dont know how old your unit but mine customer was only 4 years in service. but it should line up nice.

And no it was not under the warranty related to power surge so the customer was stuck with it.


----------



## ksanders (Sep 7, 2018)

nrp3 said:


> 300 series. 208v 3 phase. Non service entrance rated. Nema 1


Buy a new ASCO 300G 200A Nema 1

Re-use the can on the old swtch.

Install the door from the new switch onto the old can to avoud controller cutout issues.

I do not know if I can post this but I stock that unit for $1745 delivered within the US.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have exactly that in the garage and that’s how I’d like the job to go. Would result in very little downtime for the customer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Titoveli said:


> i
> i did not do this i manually switch it by turning the maintenance handle switch
> 
> 
> sorry if i posted this on the wrong section let me know where to post it if its on the wrong section


If you operated the ATS by manual transfer with both sources energized, IN MY OPINION, YOU MADE A MAJOR MISTAKE. You are exposing yourself to two sources with an ATS that is not operating, you have no idea why it is not operating and you reach into this ATS and transfer it manually.

NOT A GOOD IDEA.


----------

